# DELL Monitor



## noob (Apr 18, 2011)

hi guys
i have ordered DELL St2220M for 9350/- directly from dell and it includes everything from shipping to octri. They are giving 3 years warranty.

i told them that on other online stores its costing 8700/-. They told that servicing will be an issue and mostly they are refurbished ones. + it carries 1 year warranty.

what do you think of guys who sales DELL monitor at such cheap rates ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

Why do you think thats a cheap deal?
A quick *google search* for prices of Dell St2220M reveals no difference in price range, which you have got of Rs. 9350.


----------



## noob (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes. how come SMC selling it around 8500 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> i told them that on other online stores its costing 8700/-. They told that servicing will be an issue and mostly they are refurbished ones. + it carries 1 year warranty.



3yrs is official warranty by DELL...

servicing will not be an issue as far as u have the bill & even if u purchase frm any dealer online/offline.

many TDF users have bought products frm SMC so I dnt think they have any complains on dat.


----------



## noob (Apr 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 3yrs is official warranty by DELL...
> 
> servicing will not be an issue as far as u have the bill & even if u purchase frm any dealer online/offline.
> 
> many TDF users have bought products frm SMC so I dnt think they have any complains on dat.



so the price i paid is ok ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

yup they charged u the MRP if im not wrong...


----------



## noob (Apr 18, 2011)

hmmm can u suggest me a DVI cable ? they have not included it in box


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ A DVI cable from any brand will do a good job....


----------

